

Ubuntu not planning to patch Rails remote execution vulnerability - zurn
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rails/+bug/1097643

======
27182818284
Nothing strikes me as unusual about that post. They said it is in the
multiverse.

